# Tear drop cables



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

With collecting old compounds I have found the biggest issue is the tear drop cables. 

When restoring them to shoot. 

The supply of tear drop cables are drying up fast since no one that I can find makes then any longer. 

I been trying to figure out a solution to this issue. 

Fortunately I have two sets of never used cables for my bear whitetail hunter a d you can occasionally find new cables on eBay but I don’t know how long they will last. 

Some of the very early compounds have S hook type ends. 

These could possibly be built with modern supplies to replace the teardrop cable. 

They can be seen in a post in this forum of the bow collection. 

Anyone have any ideas on building cables to keep the old compounds going?


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Contact kballer1 on here. He should be able to hook you up with cables.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

We still have a bundle of brand new tear drop cables around from back in our bow-building days.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I sent a bunch to Canada a few years ago at a very large price for shipping. Kept one set for myself. I still have the bend tool. the cable stripper, the cable swedges, and the cable swedger. Never know when they might come in handy.


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

How long do the cables typically last? 

I just bought a new in the box bear whitetail hunter.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

There is no way to tell when a cable will break, they can look good & next shot broken. Some time you can catch them , look at tear drop & where the plastic come together & if there is any separation there is good sign that possible breakage. 
I do have replacement cables for the vintage bows & have the tools to do the replacement. If need replacement done PM me & I can help you.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

8 Months ago & not a word so I guess didn't really care or not doing any up dating by replacing cables.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Still have supply's & tools to do the replacements. PM if need help.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Boker302 said:


> With collecting old compounds I have found the biggest issue is the tear drop cables.
> 
> When restoring them to shoot.
> 
> ...


I have some good news for you and anyone that loves our older bows with metal cables. 
I have a cable manufacturer making the tooling for double tear drop cables. We are a couple of months out. 
Today is January 26, 2021 so some time in March I should have them...... for more information email me direct [email protected]. Kballer knows me from the good old days you can ask him about me....LOL


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

This is great news. I have bought up 3 sets of new old stock cables because I figured they would never be made again.


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

email sent


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you need them now I have them on hand, Double tear drop cables & the swedges. Thanks


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Boker302 said:


> With collecting old compounds I have found the biggest issue is the tear drop cables.
> 
> When restoring them to shoot.
> 
> ...


I should have a couple of thousand new sets of double teardrop cables towards the end of March 2021 or early April. The tooling has just be completed and production of new cables is in the works. We got samples in for testing and the teardrops are excellent. Strength is equal to anything made in the past. I will be accepting bows again to recable and also selling cables. Pat Norris Archery [email protected] 530-362-0423


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If any one needs any double tear drop cables yesterday, I have about 20 sets. PM me if in need.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

*I have 500 sets of 1/16 inch coated double teardrop cables. With the coating they mic at 0.870. 
I also have 500 sets of heavier 3/32 inch coated double teardrop cables. With the coating they mic at 0.110.
Many of the older bows that had the first cams and egg shaped eccentrics used the heavier cables.
My partner and I had new tooling for the teardrops done about 5 months ago. All these cables are brand new 2021. 
PM me or email me at [email protected]







*


----------



## apachehusky (Dec 11, 2006)

kballer1 said:


> Still have supply's & tools to do the replacements. PM if need help.


I have a 4 wheel PSE Citation do you have cables for it?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

apachehusky said:


> I have a 4 wheel PSE Citation do you have cables for it?


Yes My new cables are 80 inches long double teardrops and two sizes 1/16 cable with vinyl coating and 3/32 cable with vinyl coating


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

bowproPat said:


> *I have 500 sets of 1/16 inch coated double teardrop cables. With the coating they mic at 0.870.
> I also have 500 sets of heavier 3/32 inch coated double teardrop cables. With the coating they mic at 0.110.
> Many of the older bows that had the first cams and egg shaped eccentrics used the heavier cables.
> My partner and I had new tooling for the teardrops done about 5 months ago. All these cables are brand new 2021.
> ...


Yes My new cables are 80 inches long double teardrops and two sizes 1/16 cable with vinyl coating and 3/32 cable with vinyl coating Pat Norris Archery Grass Valley, CA 95945 I have all the necessary tools and swages in stock.


----------



## matthew.tillman.4 (8 mo ago)

kballer1 said:


> Still have supply's & tools to do the replacements. PM if need help.


 I know this is an old post but I’m running into an issue finding a cable set for my old PSE spirit. Any advice?


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

matthew.tillman.4 said:


> I know this is an old post but I’m running into an issue finding a cable set for my old PSE spirit. Any advice?


I believe the Spirit had a small swedge on the pig tail end that fit into a small nesting area molded into the eccentric. Those small swedges are gone hand a swedge needs to be custom sanded and the hole enlarged. The cables will work perfectly if a swedge can be found. , Patnorrisarchery.com


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I do have the cables & the pig tail swedges! PM me. Thanks


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

kballer1 said:


> I do have the cables & the pig tail swedges! PM me. Thanks


H Skip, How do I send a PM I have never figured it out since the change over.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Pat,
You click on the name & when it changes over go down to the bottom & will say start conversation & click on that should be good to go.
Skip


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

What size cables does the bear whitetail hunter take?


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

For those of you that still need double teardrop cables. I have about 900 sets right now all new tooling in 2021, full length 79 inches.
My old email above does not work... att.net MY NEW EMAIL IS [email protected]


matthew.tillman.4 said:


> I know this is an old post but I’m running into an issue finding a cable set for my old PSE spirit. Any advice?


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Boker302 said:


> What size cables does the bear whitetail hunter take?


When you say size are you talking diameter of cable with the vinyl coating or the length of the cable. Most people send me their bows or both eccentric with at least one good cable to be matched.


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Pay id love to do that but shipping is more than value of the bow.

i just bought a set of your 1/16th cables 

The set on my bear look to be bigger, i been stocking up on parts for several years and have 4 sets of new cables

i have 6 Bear whitetail hunters and blacktail hunters to restore.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Boker302 said:


> Pay id love to do that but shipping is more than value of the bow.
> 
> i just bought a set of your 1/16th cables
> 
> ...


The cable may look a little smaller but the airplane cable inside the vinyl coating is the same as Jennings used back in the day. You should have no problems. Thanks for your purchase. Tell your friends.

Pat


----------

